# Thoughts about the Ocularis by simple shot



## Dr.Boris898 (3 mo ago)

I've been shooting this frame for about a year now and I got to say it's is the oddest one of them all, the anchor points are supposed to be a dimple, each dimple is offset in windage by a millimeter or two so it really takes time to get that mental note laminated into your brain, I've used this frame mostly for pigeon and dove. And it does more than a slingshot should in that regard. 

Happy 
shooting!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, I agree. It's an odd bird and takes some getting use too. I don't shot my ocularis frames that much.

I think you have your plugs in backwards.

How-to Video


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

You are referring to the Axiom frame which uses the Ocularis plugs system (also used by the Beanflip frame).


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

cpu_melt_down said:


> I think you have your plugs in backwards.
> 
> How-to Video


Good catch. Installing the plugs the correct way is safer.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

My thoughts on the ocularis plugs ..it's one of the worst attachments methods out there. I can't believe it still exists.

Terrible system, way too finicky and risky. Too many ways to attach incorrectly.


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

brucered said:


> My thoughts on the ocularis plugs ..it's one of the worst attachments methods out there. I can't believe it still exists.
> 
> Terrible system, way too finicky and risky. Top many ways to attach incorrectly.


I find you have to really wail on those ball bearings to get them set in the plugs correctly. But when they are in its pretty solid. Not my favorite attachment method. I also have a scout with the clips, I kinda like wrap and tuck the best now.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Not a fan of any Ocularis slingshot the circular sight picture when aiming down the bands feels un natural and awkward. Used to own one but sold it as I didn’t shoot it. Good for you that you found a frame you like to shoot.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

In my opinion, the Ocularis system works very well when the plugs are installed correctly. Even better with tubes, single or looped tubes.
But yes, aiming with bands on is tricky.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I don’t mind the ocularis setup. If installed correctly it locks in quite tightly. I replace the 7/16 bearings they send you with 3/8. It’s much easier to manage and I still get zero slip. Aiming does take a bit to learn but I didn’t find it incredibly awkward. I love the beanflip but I’m not a fan of the Axiom unless I’m just using light bands. The thinned out area on the forks (thumb brace) is uncomfortable for me. There was a fellow on here named Wll that shot it exclusively. He’d share his adventures with it occasionally, but I haven’t seen him in a long time now.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I don't have one but it seems needlessly complex. Reading all the comments I 'll probably skip the oculars system... unless I win the lottery in which case I'm buying one of everything.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Sandstorm said:


> I don’t mind the ocularis setup. If installed correctly it locks in quite tightly. I replace the 7/16 bearings they send you with 3/8. It’s much easier to manage and I still get zero slip. Aiming does take a bit to learn but I didn’t find it incredibly awkward. I love the beanflip but I’m not a fan of the Axiom unless I’m just using light bands. The thinned out area on the forks (thumb brace) is uncomfortable for me. There was a fellow on here named Wll that shot it exclusively. He’d share his adventures with it occasionally, but I haven’t seen him in a long time now.


I have to try it with 3/8 bearings. Good idea.
I am not a fan of the Axiom frame for the same reason, but love the Beanflip frames.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

David D said:


> I don't have one but it seems needlessly complex. Reading all the comments I 'll probably skip the oculars system... unless I win the lottery in which case I'm buying one of everything.


It is actually very simple and solid.


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

My next purchase was going to be one of the cast aluminum axiom ocularis. But I'm liking the style of the torque more and more. I like my beanflip the most, scout xt is OK


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

I’m waiting for the Beanflip Pro (aluminum version), if they ever make it.


----------



## Axman (7 mo ago)

I like my Axiom but I agree there's a learning curve with the rounded fork tips. I think it would be a better design if they made the fork tips squared. I feel like they could do that while still using the round plug system. Similar to the Axiom X Pro but with a plug. I do think the plugs hold well when properly installed though. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

David D said:


> I don't have one but it seems needlessly complex. Reading all the comments I 'll probably skip the oculars system... unless I win the lottery in which case I'm buying one of everything.


I'll have to differ, there is nothing complex about it, in fact it's very simple and fast for changing bands. It's much faster than wrap and tuck and you don't need a small allen wrench to remove a clamping device.

Of the 1000s of rounds I have shot with the Occularis, I have had the plug pop out twice. I pushed it back in and was shooting again 15 seconds later.

I shoot instinctively so aiming with the rounded tip isn't an issue for me but I can see where it might be for others. Overall I find the Axiom to be a very good frame.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It's a joy to shoot for me also 🤠🍻 








Axiom Ocularis


Let me first say that when I ordered the Axiom Ocularis, it was purely to support Nathan Masters, and to close the deal I made with myself, that since I've bought a clone, I would have to get the real thing, so as to be fair. Thing is that since I acquired the clone, I got to know all of you...




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## Doug (10 mo ago)

That was my first sling. Have most of the rest. Picked up the Axiom the other day and couldn't miss. I have the bands attached maybe at 45 degrees(upper outer corners), a groove makes a radius in the band when it goes over it. I put that radius around the left side of my spinner , hit with a good release.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Have 3 Dan Hood Stealth Shots with the plugs. Probably the most Accurate Slingshots I own. Cut the bands with a little bit protruding from the plug shooters side. Mark the corner of the band with a permanent marker. Makes perfect reference point. Extremely accurate. Never had a slippage problem with the plugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LazyEyedSquinter (2 mo ago)

Dr.Boris898 said:


> I've been shooting this frame for about a year now and I got to say it's is the oddest one of them all, the anchor points are supposed to be a dimple, each dimple is offset in windage by a millimeter or two so it really takes time to get that mental note laminated into your brain, I've used this frame mostly for pigeon and dove. And it does more than a slingshot should in that regard.
> 
> Happy
> shooting!
> ...


Know what you mean...I'm always taking a few shots to get my Axiom on target. I see you're set up for TTF. I prefer centering each band on the centre dimple. I have a love-hate relationship with my Axiom.


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

I‘m in the process of testing one of these out. It’s set for TTF and so far I can hit the broad side of a barn. Smaller targets, not so much yet.


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

So, I watched the banding video and it looks like this had been banded with the plugs in the wrong side. I've fixed that and rebanded it, shooting much better now.

ETA:

Now that I've used this for a while, I would have to say I agree with the OP that it is an odd one, but I've really enjoyed shooting it and will most likely end up with a Beanflip.


----------



## Flyinglovebirds (1 mo ago)

Yes, I agree. It's an odd bird and takes some getting use too. I don't shot my ocularis frames that much.


----------

